# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Khám phá Abu Simbel, niềm tự hào Ai Cập - Du lịch Ai Cập

## Meoluoi9x

*Người Ai Cập đã cắt công trình Abu Simbel thành từng khối đá để chuyển sang vị trí khác.*

Từ thủ đô Cairo, máy bay của hãng hàng không Ai Cập băng qua gần 900 km đưa tôi đến Aswan, thành phố xa nhất ở phía Nam Ai Cập.

Đi thêm khoảng 300 km giữa sa mạc, hai ngọn núi đá khổng lồ chứa hai ngôi đền đã bị cắt nhỏ thành từng mảnh hiện ra trước mắt. Đó là câu chuyện của cả một nỗ lực phi thường để gìn giữ những di sản văn hóa cho đời sau.



Abu Simbel, niềm tự hào của người Ai Cập là di sản văn hóa thế giới được UNESCO công nhận. 
Những gì du khách được chiêm ngưỡng ngày nay là ngôi đền đã được di dời hoàn toàn ra khỏi vị trí nguyên thủy.
Trong các năm 1902 và 1971, hai công trình đập khổng lồ là đập Aswan và đập High ra đời tại thành phố Aswan, phía Nam Ai Cập. Dưới chân những con đập này, một hồ nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới có tên Nasser cũng hình thành với diện tích 5.250 km2, dài 510km, rộng 35km.

Các công trình này đem lại rất nhiều lợi ích: diện tích canh tác tăng lên 30%, lượng điện năng sản xuất ra cho đất nước cũng tăng gấp đôi trước đó. Tuy nhiên, một vùng rộng lớn cũng sẽ vĩnh viễn nằm sâu dưới đáy hồ.

Hàng chục ngàn người Ai Cập có thể rời bỏ quê quán, nhưng việc di dời những kiến trúc khổng lồ nằm gần sông Nile thì khó khăn hơn gấp bội.

Thế nhưng, hai cuộc giải cứu ngoạn mục của Ai Cập, với sự trợ giúp của UNESCO, đã diễn ra với cụm đền Abu Simbel nằm gần biên giới Sudan và đền thờ Isis trên đảo Philae, Aswan.



Những vết cắt dọc ngang, minh chứng cho cuộc đại di dời cụm đền
Ngày nay, khi viếng thăm hai ngôi đền khổng lồ tại Abu Simbel, người ta có thể dễ dàng nhận ra những vết cắt thẳng tắp xuất hiện khắp nơi trong các căn phòng, bức tượng, cột đỡ. Đó là dấu vết còn lại sau khi người ta cắt nhỏ cụm đền và đưa nó đến vị trí khác cao hơn đến 65m, chính là hòn đảo nhân tạo nơi ngày nay du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của Abu Simbel.

Theo tính toán, toàn bộ cụm đền nguyên thủy đã bị cắt ra thành 800 phiến đá, mỗi phiến nặng 20 tấn. Hòn đảo nhân tạo này và 40 triệu USD chi phí, cộng thêm bốn năm làm việc vất vả (1964-1968) đã cứu thoát một di sản thế giới khỏi đáy hồ.

Cách Abu Simbel 300 km, Đền thờ Isis trên đảo Philae vẫn đứng sừng sững dưới nắng trời Ai Cập, cũng nhờ vào một cuộc di dời vất vả tương tự như trên.



Đền thờ Isis ở vị trí mới.
Sau khi chiếc đập đầu tiên Aswan được xây dựng, mực nước tại hồ Nasser dâng cao, nhấn chìm hòn đảo Philae mỗi năm sáu tháng dưới nước. Cảnh tượng kỳ lạ này cho phép khách du lịch lướt đi trên những con thuyền và ngắm ngôi đền qua làn nước mờ ảo.

Đến khi con đập thứ hai hoàn thành, ngôi đền này sẽ vĩnh viễn biến mất nếu không được chuyển đến một địa điểm khác.



Dấu vết ngôi đền từng bị cắt nhỏ.
“Mảnh đất mới” mà ngày nay đền thờ tọa lạc là đảo Agilkia, có độ cao hơn 20 mét so với đảo Philae cũ. Từng mảnh của ngôi đền đã được cắt ra và phục hồi nguyên trạng cho ngôi đền trên hòn đảo mới. Thậm chí, người ta nói rằng cảnh quan xung quanh đền thờ Isis hiện nay còn được tái hiện lại y như trước khi nó được di dời.

Từ thủ đô Cairo, bạn di chuyển đến thành phố Aswan bằng máy bay, tàu hỏa hoặc xe buýt (từ Luxor có thể đi thuyền felucca). Để đến Abu Simbel, bạn có thể đi xe buýt công cộng, tuy nhiên có giới hạn lượng khách nước ngoài trên mỗi xe.

Để thuận tiện nhất, bạn nên đặt xe từ khách sạn hoặc một đại lý du lịch. Thời gian di chuyển giữa Aswan - Abu Simbel cả đi và về là tám tiếng. Các chuyến đi đến đây thường bắt đầu từ sáng sớm, lúc 4 giờ.


_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## thientai206

mong 1 lần được đến đất nước huyền bí này

----------

